# gif animation !?!



## Meister Eder (10. Januar 2002)

guten tach,

ich wollt mal fragen, ob mir jemand ne kurze anleitung für die animation für gif´s geben kann. mit der hilfe funktion komm ich nicht so gut zurecht, die nervt mich ziemlich und es ist so komisch geschriebn.
so schwer kann ein gif ja nicht sein, oder ?

thx 4 help !


----------



## IceStorm (10. Januar 2002)

*also*

ich weis nicht ob das mit ps geht
hab ich zumindest noch nichts von gehoert
allerdings kannst du ganz easy mit fireworks animierte gifs erstellen
http://www.macromedia.com saug dir einfach mal ne trial version!
kannst ja dan auch grafiken die du mit ps erstellt hast da reinkopieren!
also ich wuesste halt nicht das das mit ps geht,..
versuch mal n animiertes gif in ps zu laden, funzt nit,. nimmt nur eine einzelne ebene!

wenn es aber doch gehen sollte, waer ich auch an der erklaerung interessiert 

greetz Ice


----------



## Meister Eder (10. Januar 2002)

mit image ready geht das glaub ich schon. müsste doch bei ps6 standardmäßig dabei sein, oder ?


----------



## IceStorm (10. Januar 2002)

*kann sein*

image ready hab ich mir noch nicht angeguckt,...
ja ist standard maessig dabei *anmerk*


----------



## FilouX (10. Januar 2002)

Also im Photoshop, no way! Das beste Proggie für sowas ist von Ulead, der GIF- Animator, kannste Dir auch ne Testversion runterziehen, weiß aber nciht, ob es dann auch zu speichern geht...


----------



## Meister Eder (10. Januar 2002)

äääähmm..
natürlich nicht in ps. geh mal auf datei, wechseln zu: image ready
da sollte eine gif animation doch möglich sein, steht zumindest in der hilfe, nur leider check ich die eben nicht.
wenn kein anderer weg daran vobeiführt, werd ich mir wohl ein progg ziehen müssen.


----------



## IceStorm (12. Januar 2002)

*oder du nimmst*

Fireworks!
da kann man speicher *************
naja,... schaus dir an , ist auf jedenfall total easy


----------



## skav (13. Januar 2002)

also es geht mit Image ready!!!
habs auch schon gemacht muss nur mal ueberlegen wie das war
is schon ewig her
aber wenn ichs weiss schreib ichs heir rein


----------



## Meister Eder (13. Januar 2002)

danke für eure antworten, aber ich hab´s mitlerweile schon geschafft gif´s zu animieren, jetzt bräuchte ich vielleicht nur noch ein paar tutorials wie man verschiedene tricks mit gif´s machen kann.

ach ja, schaut euch mal bitte noch den thread an, da bräucht ich auch noch hilfe .....  THX 4 HELP !!

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=10383


----------



## EroA (13. Januar 2002)

hey blödmannsgehilfe...
woher willste wissen das gif animator für anis am besten is ? image ready is 100 mal besser und bietet viel mehr möglichkeiten...
nur weil du vielleicht zu blöd bist gif ir zu benutzen, heist das noch lange nich das gif animator besser is


----------



## FilouX (14. Januar 2002)

@ EroA :[ Bleib mal aufm Teppich! Jeder hat seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht, dem Einen reicht das eine Proggie, der Andere will jenes. Heißt noch lange nicht, daß man jemanden gleich deswegen ans Knie pissen muß! Jedem das Seine und GIF-Animator ist trotzdem nicht schlecht und easy zu bedienen. Wenn Du sonst keinen qualifizierteren Beitrag abläßt, kannst Du es gleich sein lassen. Dann schreib doch mal ein Tut für Meister Eder, Du Schlauberger!


----------



## Meister Eder (14. Januar 2002)

da stimm ich FilouX absolut zu.
ein tutorial wär gar net schlecht, das freut auch den pumuckl ;-)


----------



## Sovok (14. Januar 2002)

gif animator is vielleicht nich das allerbeste
aber ich halte es für das einfachste für die kleine animation zwischendurch
man schaut kurz rein und kann sich gleich vorstelln wie alles funzt


----------



## Meister Eder (14. Januar 2002)

so leutz, ihr seht´s denk ich mal eh schon, hab´s endlich geschafft mit image ready. 

danke nochmal für eure tips !


----------



## Sovok (14. Januar 2002)

wenns schon ne animation sein muss dann bitte dezent
ich bekomm gleich n drehwurm  das lenkt voll vom lesen ab


----------



## Meister Eder (14. Januar 2002)

lol, ich find´s lustig


----------



## ThePretender (18. Januar 2002)

Hi bin neu hier!!! hab gelesen das Meister Eder es raus hat ein Gif zu machen. Könntet ihr mal bidde ein TUT für gif erstelln machen??? Am liebsten mit Adobe ImageReady 3.0!!! Da ich des habe!!!


----------



## Meister Eder (18. Januar 2002)

ja klar schreib ich dir ein tut.
hab nur heute keine zeit mehr, ich poste es morgen 

cya
#eder


----------



## ThePretender (18. Januar 2002)

Jo danke kannst ma et ach per mail schicken wenn möglich awa GANZ GANZ simpel!!! Mit bildern bidde!!! Wenn möglich...


----------

